# virtusertable wird nicht geschrieben



## Joor (28. Mai 2008)

Moin,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich nicht von 'externer Mailserver' auf local umstellen kann. Nach dem Speichern und erneutem öffnen ist die Einstellung wieder extern.

Der sehr unangenehme Nebeneffekt ist, dass die virtusertable nicht geschrieben wird.

Wo kann ich da ansetzen?

Gruß
Joor


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2008)

Welche ISPConfig Version verwendest Du?


----------



## Joor (28. Mai 2008)

*ISPConfig 2.3.4-dev*


----------



## Joor (28. Mai 2008)

Na toll...

ich hatte mir gedacht, es sei vielleicht eine gute idee, das setup-script nochmal laufen zu lassen. Der Effekt ist nun, dass es mir scheinbar die DB zerschossen hat. 
Wird irgendwo eine Kopie erstellt? (ich weiss, hätte ich selber vorher machen sollen.)


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2008)

Erstaml vorweg, bei Deinem Problem handelte es sich nicht um einen Fehler, es war alles OK. Die Version 2.3.4 überprüft die MX Records des DNS-Eintrages der Domain und stellt sie auf extermnal, wenn der MX nicht auf den Hostnamen Des Servers zeigt. da kannst Du bei den Server Einstellungen abstellen.

Zu Deinem neuen Probelm: Schau mal in /tmp nach, ob dort eine .sql Datei liegt, die der Installer beim Update anlegt.


----------



## Joor (28. Mai 2008)

Alles klar.
Ich hatte beim erstellen einen Tippfehler in dem MX-Eintrag. Daraufhin hatte er sich strikt geweigert, sich auf lokal umstellen zu lassen.

Nun habe ich global die MX Überprüfung abgeschaltet und nun geht es.

Datenbank ist auch wieder hergestellt. Danke!

Gruß
Joor


----------



## Joor (28. Mai 2008)

Tja, zu früh gefreut.

Die virtusertable wird immer noch nicht erzeugt.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu sehen, was er macht, bzw. was er nicht macht um herauszufinden, wo es hakt? Irgendein log?

Gruß
Joor


----------



## Till (29. Mai 2008)

Du hats also keine Datei mit dem namen virtusertable? Oben hattest Du gesagt, dass Dir nur eine Zeile fehlt.


----------



## Joor (29. Mai 2008)

Nein, das war missdeutig ausgedrückt.
ich habe sehr wohl die datei, nur werden keine einträge erzeugt:


```
###################################
#
# ISPConfig virtusertable Configuration File
#         Version 1.2
#
###################################
#### MAKE MANUAL ENTRIES BELOW THIS LINE! ####
```


----------

